# Lightroom CC Issues after Install – For OS X Users



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are an *OS X* user and are having issues with the new Subscription LRCC app after successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.

It will help with the diagnosis if you will navigate the LR Menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste the information found there into  your question posted here as a reply.


----------



## camner (Apr 25, 2015)

I am noticing that when I am in the Develop module and trying to move from image to image (say, using the right arrow key), the preview on the second monitor either takes a long time (2-6 seconds) to become clear or in some cases never gets perfectly in focus.  In the latter case I need to move off of the given image and move back on to have the 2nd monitor preview be completely rendered clearly.  Turning on or off the GPU acceleration seems to have no bearing on this.  When moving from image to image in Library view, the 2nd monitor preview is virtually instantaneous (with and without GPU acceleration).

I let LR CC convert my LR 5 catalog, so presumably it is using my old previews (I am using the default setup of having the catalog file and all preview files in the same place).


----------



## clee01l (Apr 25, 2015)

camner said:


> I am noticing that when I am in the Develop module and trying to move from image to image (say, using the right arrow key), the preview on the second monitor either takes a long time (2-6 seconds) to become clear or in some cases never gets perfectly in focus.  In the latter case I need to move off of the given image and move back on to have the 2nd monitor preview be completely rendered clearly.  Turning on or off the GPU acceleration seems to have no bearing on this.  When moving from image to image in Library view, the 2nd monitor preview is virtually instantaneous (with and without GPU acceleration).
> 
> I let LR CC convert my LR 5 catalog, so presumably it is using my old previews (I am using the default setup of having the catalog file and all preview files in the same place).


 I've had this same issue in LR5 and I have seen it intermittently in LRCC.


----------



## canyonlight (Apr 25, 2015)

I am experiencing weird behavior in the Library Module, Grid View. On the first two occasions that I have downloaded and imported images from a CF card in a Nikon D810, I am getting strange sorting behavior. The images in Grid View are out of order from the sequence taken. Attempts to re-sort based on capture time and file name have been unsuccessful. And looking at the metadata it seems that some of the capture times are wrong. I have checked the time zone setting in the camera and re-formatted the card prior to shooting.

In the first case the images showed up in weird order in the Lightroom Import Dialog. In the second case the images seemed to be in order in the Lightroom Import Dialog.

Is there a LRCC bug that is causing metadata from a CF card to be read incorrectly?

I am using a MacBook Pro early 2013 with OS X 10.3.3.


----------



## camner (Apr 25, 2015)

clee01l said:


> I've had this same issue in LR5 and I have seen it intermittently in LRCC.


Interesting.  I never ran into the problem with LR 5 (standalone) and assumed it was a LR CC issue.  

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 25, 2015)

It's definitely not a specific LRCC issue, as I see it in both LR5 and LRCC. What you're initially seeing on the second monitor is the library preview, which will be of unknown size (may be 1:1, may be standard, may even be a thumbnail preview). You'll also be seeing the same on the main screen, but any softness may not be as noticeable if the viewing area is less than the viewing area of the second monitor.

On the main monitor, that library preview is quickly replaced by one of Smart Preview/ACR Cache entry/DNG Fast Load Data....which will look reasonably sharp in Fit view on the main screen which is presumably a smaller viewing area. Finally, several seconds later, both the main window and the second window get the fully rendered Develop preview. You can see this process better if you view in 1:1 on the main screen, you should see the final sharp image appearing several seconds after first loading, and that sharp image appears at the same time as it does on the second monitor. 

But it seems to me that the second monitor doesn't get that second stage preview, so if the library preview size is too small for the viewing area of the second monitor, it will be upscaled to fit and thus look very soft....and it will stay that way until the final develop preview is ready.

This may have all started with the introduction of Smart Previews in LR5, when the develop loading process was changed....or it may still be there back in LR4. I haven't checked (and don't plan to).


----------



## clee01l (Apr 25, 2015)

canyonlight said:


> I am experiencing weird behavior in the Library Module, Grid View. On the first two occasions that I have downloaded and imported images from a CF card in a Nikon D810, I am getting strange sorting behavior. The images in Grid View are out of order from the sequence taken. Attempts to re-sort based on capture time and file name have been unsuccessful. And looking at the metadata it seems that some of the capture times are wrong. I have checked the time zone setting in the camera and re-formatted the card prior to shooting.
> 
> In the first case the images showed up in weird order in the Lightroom Import Dialog. In the second case the images seemed to be in order in the Lightroom Import Dialog.
> 
> ...


With my D810, I usually import from an SD card in a card reader. and when I use my CF card, I always use a card reader too.  I have not noticed this behavior. The D810 has a large buffer, so it is possible that the image file is getting written the camera card slightly out of order. Also, when your computer is pulling the images from the card, the CPU will use multiple cores and LR will create several threads to attend to several individual files at once. This would create differences between the added order and the Capture time.  

I would suggest that you use an EXIF Viewing tool to view the date fields in the original image (preferably the one on the card created by the camera).  And compare them with the date field shown in LR.  Please note that the EXIF format has several date type fields. So, be sure that you check all of them.  If the timestamps are the same in LR as on the original card, then there is no issue with LR.

The second thing that I would suggest is that you not use the camera for a card reader. The camera battery has a limited number of charge cycles before it needs replacing and needs to have a full charge to transfer data to the computer.   Quite a few people report transfer issues when using the camera as a card reader and this is with any camera not specifically a D810. 

One other question:  Are you shooting bursts of images in continuous mode and observing this timestamp sort issue? If so, could the timing difference be at the millisecond level and perhaps LR is not storing enough significant digits?


----------



## camner (Apr 25, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> It's definitely not a specific LRCC issue, as I see it in both LR5 and LRCC. What you're initially seeing on the second monitor is the library preview, which will be of unknown size (may be 1:1, may be standard, may even be a thumbnail preview). You'll also be seeing the same on the main screen, but any softness may not be as noticeable if the viewing area is less than the viewing area of the second monitor.
> 
> On the main monitor, that library preview is quickly replaced by one of Smart Preview/ACR Cache entry/DNG Fast Load Data....which will look reasonably sharp in Fit view on the main screen which is presumably a smaller viewing area. Finally, several seconds later, both the main window and the second window get the fully rendered Develop preview. You can see this process better if you view in 1:1 on the main screen, you should see the final sharp image appearing several seconds after first loading, and that sharp image appears at the same time as it does on the second monitor.
> 
> ...



Jim,

Thanks for the detailed explanation of how LR handles previews.  On my main monitor I do, indeed, have LR set to "fit" the image, which of course is smaller than the full-screen image on the second monitor.

Two things seem to be different after the move to LRCC (things I never recalled seeing in LR 4 or 5):
1.  On some (but not all) images, the second monitor image doesn't just start "soft" but starts pixelated with pixels of about 1/4" square!  

2.  On other images, no matter what quality the preview displayed starts at (slightly soft or large pixels), the image NEVER sharpens up completely.  I let it sit for 5 minutes and the image stayed soft.  The only way to have it sharpen completely was to arrow to another image and then immediately arrow back...after returning to the image in question it was essentially perfectly sharp immediately.  It's as if the 1:1 preview was built but not fully displayed until I left the image and then returned to it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 25, 2015)

The second issue was, I'm pretty sure, reported during the LR5 cycle.

As to the first issue, any chance you can try to grab a screenshot? I'm thinking this may be images for which only a small thumbnail preview is in the cache, which would look pixelated when expanded to fit a large monitor. But that's only a guess.


----------



## camner (Apr 25, 2015)

Hmmmm...can't seem to reproduce it this morning yet.  I'm wondering if while LR was running in the background (which it did for several hours after I reported the issue) it wasn't creating some previews that weren't there before.  I always have built (at least) standard previews, so I'm puzzled that there would be images with only a small thumbnail preview, but perhaps my cache is (was?) somewhat corrupt?  I suppose I could delete the previews and just let LRCC rebuild them all....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't do that yet. The thing most users don't realise is that when you take an image into Develop and make an edit, the existing Library preview is replaced by a new one (makes sense, right?), but that new one is only thumbnail-sized. Now normally, when you view images in the Library module, any "below-standard-size" previews that are visible in the grid or filmstrip are automatically upgraded to the standard-size as specified in the catalog settings, but that doesn't seem to happen in the case of images which have beed edited. So they remain smaller until rebuilt or until the image is next opened in the Loupe.....so that could be happening for some of the images, i.e. the original standard preview has been ditched, so the first time you open that image in Loupe you'll see a small delay while a standard preview is rebuilt. 

BUT....if the size of the window on your second monitor is larger (in pixel terms) than your standard-sized preview setting, Lightroom will build a 1:1 preview instead, which of course causes a longer delay in clearing up the display, and in the meantime you're stuck with a pixelated thumbnail preview. And the same thing would happen in Develop if you open the image again without the standard preview being rebuilt since you last opened it.

Just trying to give you an insight into what you might be seeing....there's a host of different scenarios. A lot of users mistakenly think that once they've built previews of a certain size for their normal viewing pleasure that it's job done! No such luck, I'm afraid.

Easy enough to test all this of course, which is how I worked out what was going on under the covers. The second monitor just adds an additional level of complexity.


----------



## canyonlight (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you clee01l. I am using a Lexar card reader to download/import the images - not directly from the camera.


----------



## canyonlight (Apr 25, 2015)

I was able to resolve the weird behavior problem by resetting LR preferences. This was easy as Lightroom CC has provided a convenient preferences dialog box by holding Shift+Option when starting up.


----------



## camner (Apr 25, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Don't do that yet. The thing most users don't realise is that when you take an image into Develop and make an edit, the existing Library preview is replaced by a new one (makes sense, right?), but that new one is only thumbnail-sized. Now normally, when you view images in the Library module, any "below-standard-size" previews that are visible in the grid or filmstrip are automatically upgraded to the standard-size as specified in the catalog settings, but that doesn't seem to happen in the case of images which have beed edited. So they remain smaller until rebuilt or until the image is next opened in the Loupe.....so that could be happening for some of the images, i.e. the original standard preview has been ditched, so the first time you open that image in Loupe you'll see a small delay while a standard preview is rebuilt.
> 
> BUT....if the size of the window on your second monitor is larger (in pixel terms) than your standard-sized preview setting, Lightroom will build a 1:1 preview instead, which of course causes a longer delay in clearing up the display, and in the meantime you're stuck with a pixelated thumbnail preview. And the same thing would happen in Develop if you open the image again without the standard preview being rebuilt since you last opened it.
> 
> ...



This is all very interesting.  What is odd to me is that shortly after installing LR CC and opening it for the first time I was getting these 1/4" pixel images on a large number of older images on the 2nd monitor, but ONLY in the Develop module.  When I was in the Library module the images on the second monitor (which are obviously the same size no matter what module I'm in) would render quite quickly.  And, as I said above, 18 hours later, I can't reproduce the 1/4" pixel issue, though I do notice that on the second monitor the image "clarifies" faster in the Library module than in the Develop module.  But, at this point, the speed is fast enough, whereas when beginning with the 1/4" pixels it could take up to 10 seconds for the image on the 2nd monitor to "clarify." (I'm not including here the times when it never finished "clarifying.")


----------



## clee01l (Apr 25, 2015)

canyonlight said:


> I was able to resolve the weird behavior problem by resetting LR preferences. This was easy as Lightroom CC has provided a convenient preferences dialog box by holding Shift+Option when starting up.


I am constantly amazed at what weirdness gets resolved by resetting preferences.  I an also surprised give the "delicate" nature of the Preferences that 3rd party plugin Developers are allowed to write to the preferences file.


----------



## camner (Apr 26, 2015)

This is more in the category of a "mild annoyance" rather than an "issue," but for me LRCC takes MUCH longer to start up that LR 5.7 (standalone).  It takes easily 10-15 seconds, sitting on the splash screen while LR does something or other (check registration?).


----------



## clee01l (Apr 26, 2015)

camner said:


> This is more in the category of a "mild annoyance" rather than an "issue," but for me LRCC takes MUCH longer to start up that LR 5.7 (standalone).  It takes easily 10-15 seconds, sitting on the splash screen while LR does something or other (check registration?).


My LR5.7.1 takes ~49s to show the open catalog in grid view.  LRCC takes ~17s to get to the same place in the catalog. To me LRCC is 3 times faster than LR5.7.1


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 26, 2015)

A very quick test, hopelessly unscientific: on my Windows desktop, LRCC took a few seconds longer (10 seconds to 8 seconds with LR5) to the point where the splash screen disappeared. On my Mac it was a 6 seconds tie.

To get a real comparison you need to make sure that any external hard drives, if used by Lightroom, are "awake", and you also need to make sure that both open into the same module (Lightroom restarts in the same module you were last in). If one opens into Develop, foe example, it will take longer than if it opens into Library.


----------



## Dennis R (Apr 26, 2015)

We just suscribed to CC and the download, conversion went smooth.  I have noticed the following in Develop mode.  If I flip an image horizontally and then hit the "F" key for full screen view the image displays without the flip.  The only way I can see the flipped version is to switch to another image and back to the flipped image.   This is the only problem I have noticed so far.   I haven't tried vertical yet.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes I see that too....but if you actually make an adjustment, then hit the F key, you do get the flipped image. Same with Flip Vertical. I'll stick in a bug report.


----------



## Dennis R (Apr 26, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Yes I see that too....but if you actually make an adjustment, then hit the F key, you do get the flipped image. Same with Flip Vertical. I'll stick in a bug report.


Thanks Jim.    I just tried it and it does work with an adjustment.   Also I just noticed that without the adjustment, the flipped version shows very briefly before displaying the unflipped version.


----------



## jhelms (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm having severe performance delays that only take place when I'm actively exporting photos via the smugmug plugin (posted details in this thread):

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...room-Smugmug-Plugin-Upload-Unauthorized-Error


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2015)

John, which Smugmug plugin are you using?  I believe there is one that ships with LR, one the Smugmug has on their site for LR users and Jeffrey Friedl's jfSmugmug plugin. Of the plugins available for SmugMug, I'd trust the one from Jeffrey to be more like bug free and if you have the latest version (20150301.303) the one most likely to work with LRCC/6.


----------



## jhelms (Apr 27, 2015)

clee01l said:


> John, which Smugmug plugin are you using?  I believe there is one that ships with LR, one the Smugmug has on their site for LR users and Jeffrey Friedl's jfSmugmug plugin. Of the plugins available for SmugMug, I'd trust the one from Jeffrey to be more like bug free and if you have the latest version (20150301.303) the one most likely to work with LRCC/6.




Here's my original info for reference:



jhelms said:


> Last week I upgraded from LR5 to LRCC (have been using LR+smugmug upload plugin daily for several years across various platforms).
> 
> 
> After moving to LRCC, my galleries are uploading a good bit slower, and I'm getting annoying mouse movement/performance delays and the wheel of fortune rainbow (Mac Pro 3.7 Ghz Xeon E5, 32GB RAM, OSX 10.9.3 and smugmug plugin 2.2.5).
> ...


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm agreeing with Jim. SmugMug's plugin may not work properly with LRCC/6  The latest version is 2.2.5.  It is the same version that I have had installed for LR5 through out most if not all of 2014

I highly recommend Jeffrey Frieda's SmugMug plugin at the link http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/smugmug

Give his plugin a try and see if your errors are gone.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2015)

If you are an *OS X* user and are having issues with the new Subscription LRCC app after successfully installing , Please post your issue here and we will attempt to resolve and post a Solution. Before adding your issue to this thread, please review the previous posts (especially any posted Solutions) before adding your item to this thread.

It will help with the diagnosis if you will navigate the LR Menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste the information found there into  your question posted here as a reply.


----------



## jhelms (Apr 28, 2015)

clee01l said:


> I'm agreeing with Jim. SmugMug's plugin may not work properly with LRCC/6  The latest version is 2.2.5.  It is the same version that I have had installed for LR5 through out most if not all of 2014
> 
> I highly recommend Jeffrey Frieda's SmugMug plugin at the link http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/smugmug
> 
> Give his plugin a try and see if your errors are gone.




I edit and upload from different workstations and the SM plugin of two-way sync has helped me out there.

As of tonight, they are aware of the issue - hoping to hear something back soon.


----------



## Owley (Apr 28, 2015)

MY LRCC has crashed several times. Seems to happen after selecting several photos to either export, or do sync with develop settings. 

Ian


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2015)

Ian, It would be useful if you were update your LR Forums User Profile  I'm sure you have moved beyond OS X 10.6 and LR3.3 

Is the GPU enabled and are you up to date on the GPU Driver?  You posted in the Topic for CC users.  Does that mean you are running LRCC?

Fir a start, I would suggest unchecking the checkbox labeled "GPU Processor" in the Preferences Performance tab. 
If you will navigate the LR Menu to {Help}{System Info...} and copy, then paste the information found there into a reply, it will help with the diagnosis.


----------



## JeffL (Apr 29, 2015)

I have noticed a problem in LRCC with the before/after view using the \ key. When I do so the image blacks out completely for a moment but only intermittently. It seems to the more I hit the \ key the less frequent it occurs. Sometimes it is just a part of the image that blacks out. It it extremely brief but annoying. Any thoughts?
Jeff


----------



## clee01l (Apr 30, 2015)

JeffL said:


> I have noticed a problem in LRCC with the before/after view using the \ key. When I do so the image blacks out completely for a moment but only intermittently. It seems to the more I hit the \ key the less frequent it occurs. Sometimes it is just a part of the image that blacks out. It it extremely brief but annoying. Any thoughts?
> Jeff


Yes, I see this too.  It happens only the first time that I toggle the new image.  It does not happen the GPU acceleration is off.  This is something that ought to be reported to Adobe but it is not critical.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, it has already been reported.


----------



## Panda68 (Jun 22, 2015)

I had the trial version which I was getting to know and starting to like except for a couple of things like OH locking up my computer at times which I thought I fixed by enabling Quicktime for all applications. Then last night I decided I would subscribe to Lightroom CC so it redownloaded installed and I went to open it and I got this error: The Lightroom catalog named "lightroom Catalog" cannot be opened because another application alrady has it opened. Quit the other cop of lightroom before trying to launch.  It then gives the options of Choose a different catalog continue or exit. I do not have lightroom open at all I did control alt del and checked the task manager there is nothing running that would be using the light room catalog. So I restarted the computer this did not fix the issue, I shut the computer down and turned it back on still no help. I then tried to make a new catalog this worked to a point it got half way through and froze my computer to the point I had to maually shut it down by killing the power. (Cntrl, ALT, DEL does not work at this point) Next step uninstall the program and reinstall the program restart the computer. Update the program restart the computer. Now the computer freezes when I use photoshop and bridge. I am not happy right now I spent good money building this computer just so it could handle working with these programs there is NO reason it should be out of ram or memory. I have a AMD FX(tm) 9590 Eight-core Processor, 32.0 GB of RAM 31.8 usable. A 64 bit operating system and 3 TB of memory. Watercooled.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2015)

Panda68, Welome to the forum.

The message that you are geting is common when ever the LR catalog is not closed properly.  There is a sentinel file locate in the same folder as there catalog file thai indicates the catalog file has been opened by another instance of LR.  When LR closes properly, it deletes this sentinel file.



If you set LR up with the catalog in the default location, it is in a folder named Lightroom inside your Pictures folder .  The catalog has a name  that ends with the extension "*.lrcat" (that is a lower case L), Adjacent to that is another file with the catalog name "*.lrcat.lock"  Deleting the file with the "lock" extension will permit LR to open the catalog proplerly.


----------



## Panda68 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you so much now how do you fix the locking computer issue?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2015)

Panda68 said:


> Thank you so much now how do you fix the locking computer issue?


Have you updated to CC version 2015.1?  If so, try disabling the GPU acceleration in the Performance tab of Preferences.

Addendum.  I see that you run Windows.  This particular thread was started to separate Windows issues from OS X issues when LR6/CC was first released. Things have quieted down now so it's not a problem. There weren't that many OS X problems with LR6/CC, but tons of problems for Windows users. 

In the LR Help Menu there is a submenu item {System Info}  Would you copy the contents of that dialog and paste it into a reply?  It will help is diagnosing your Windows crash response to LR.


----------



## Panda68 (Jun 22, 2015)

Everthing according to the Cloud manager is updated. The only option under performance is to disable the GPU 

Lightroom version: CC 2015.1 [ 1025654 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Windows 7 Business Edition
Version: 6.1 [7601]
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 4.7 GHz
Built-in memory: 32601.1 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 32601.1 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 562.4 MB (1.7%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 536.3 MB
Memory cache size: 249.0 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 8
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX
System DPI setting: 96 DPI
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 1920x1080
Input types: Multitouch: No, Integrated touch: No, Integrated pen: Yes, External touch: No, External pen: Yes, Keyboard: No


Graphics Processor Info: 
GeForce GTX 770/PCIe/SSE2


Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 347.88
Renderer: GeForce GTX 770/PCIe/SSE2
LanguageVersion: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler




Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: C:\Users\Kona\Pictures\Lightroom\Lightroom Catalog.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\Kona\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom


Installed Plugins: 
1) Behance
2) Canon Tether Plugin
3) Facebook
4) Flickr
5) Leica Tether Plugin
6) Nikon Tether Plugin


Config.lua flags: None


Adapter #1: Vendor : 10de
	Device : 1184
	Subsystem : 1033196e
	Revision : a1
	Video Memory : 1990
AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024
AudioDeviceName: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: LR5x102
Direct2DEnabled: false
GPUDevice: not available
OGLEnabled: true


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2015)

Do disable the GPU acceleration to see if that stops the crashing.  Then report back here as to whether that was successful of not.  There are other apps that you run concurrent with Windows. They may be conflicting.  You might need to isolate LR to see if there is one other app that when added in causes the crash.  Also your virus scanner might be interfering with the LR files as it intercepts any file open commands and scans the file before releasing it to the calling application.  LR might be waiting for a signal that never comes. 
Mouse drivers need to be up to date If the cursor video interface freezes, it may appear that a program has stopped working when only the mouse has died.


----------



## Panda68 (Jun 22, 2015)

I am running AVG for my virus scan this was disabled for a few days with really no change. I disabled the GPU, Checked for updates on the mouse, keyboard removed or disabled programs I was not using and tried just running LR only this has stopped it from freezing while working on photo's however has not stopped the issue of freezing when you try to export. Next question I know that it is said that LR does not use internet after you download it however when I downloaded program (which is now removed) to monitor internet usage and it says that LR is using internet. With that said I have Excede for my internet would this cause issues? My next test would be to disconnet the internet from the computer and see.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2015)

Panda68 said:


> ...I was not using and tried just running LR only this has stopped it from freezing while working on photo's however has not stopped the issue of freezing when you try to export. ...


 Lightroom create a lot of temporary files during export.  This means that you need an adequate amount of free space on your Primary Disk Drive for Working storage.  How much free space to you have on your C:\ drive?   What is the total capacity of the C:\ drive?  If Windows runs out of space for temporary files, it may just Stop. Another issue is handles Windows limits the number of file handles that it will assign to one program. This may be happening to you.  I'm inclined to look at hardware and other software to be the culprit of Windows freezing up. 
Have you tried booting Windows in Safe mode and just running windows?


----------



## Panda68 (Jun 22, 2015)

282 GB C: Drive 2.03 TB E: Drive in which I run all my programs off of.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 22, 2015)

Panda68 said:


> 282 GB C: Drive 2.03 TB E: Drive in which I run all my programs off of.


 How much free space to you have on your C:\​ Is 282GB the freespace or the whole capacity of the drive?  All of your working storage defaults to C:\ unless you have changed the environmental variable. I think you nee at least 125GB of free space for Working storage. that only leaves 157GB of Windows OS and your programs and your Swapfile.  If you run out of Working storage. Windows can unceremoniously stop working.


----------



## Panda68 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have 474 GB on the C: drive I have moved all the Lightroom Catalogs to the E drive still locking up. I am beyond fustrated today because now I cant even get photoshop to work right since installing lightroom CC it worked just fine till I installed this. I own CS6 and I have NEVER had a problem with it I tried to do one photo with it and it locked up with nothing open but google chrome. Bridge is giving me a issue with the Cache now. Come on this is getting so messed up I have cleared all the caches I haven't changed any setting in Photoshop or Bridge. I have looked and done everything you have suggested the only thing it has managed to do is allow me to work in lightroom I cant save 59 files at once really when I first down loaded this program as a trial I was able to save 160 photos no problem. I have a D5200 I save them down to 2200 X 1600 so its not like I am trying to save them as huge files. I have 4 photo shoots to process and have wasted 15 hours trying to figure this out in two days. And been pissing around with Lightroom for two weeks.


----------



## Manuductor (Apr 1, 2017)

clee01l said:


> I'm agreeing with Jim. SmugMug's plugin may not work properly with LRCC/6  The latest version is 2.2.5.  It is the same version that I have had installed for LR5 through out most if not all of 2014
> 
> I highly recommend Jeffrey Frieda's SmugMug plugin at the link Jeffrey's "Export to SmugMug" Lightroom Plugin
> 
> Give his plugin a try and see if your errors are gone.


Cletus,  I gave up on S a few years ago when I couldn't get it to show up in the export section, but want to get back to it now.  Is the J Frieda plugin something you still recommend?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 1, 2017)

Manuductor said:


> Cletus,  I gave up on S a few years ago when I couldn't get it to show up in the export section, but want to get back to it now.  Is the J Frieda plugin something you still recommend?


Yes, I highly recommend any and all of Jeffrey *Freidl*'s plugins.  I am such an ardent supporter that I ought to get a commission.  Speaking of commissions, Jeffrey does not ask much but that you pay via Paypal what you think the plugin is worth to you.  That can amount to only a token payment but I think Jeffrey deserves much more than a minimum contribution.  I make a regular contribution just to hope that he stays around and keeps cranking out those LR Plugins.


----------



## Manuductor (Apr 2, 2017)

Cletus,  Will contribute to Freidl"s site.  Keep the community vital.

One problem persists with my Lightroom work.  If I try to do some editing of a photo in ehd #1 with an external app (Nik, Topaz), I get the message that Lightroom can't prepare the image and won't be able to open it.  If I process it, however,  with a downloaded preset from the left column, it works. Suggestions?  Thanks.  Matt


----------

